# latest recall:



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

Tesla, Inc. (Tesla) is recalling certain 2021-2022 Model 3, Model S, Model X, and 2020-2022 Model Y vehicles. *A software error may cause a valve in the heat pump to open unintentionally and trap the refrigerant inside the evaporator, resulting in decreased defrosting performance*.

anyone get this yet? O course, the USPS showed that I was getting this recall. Not seen it yet.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I thought this issue had been corrected last year with a software update after several heat pumps had to be replaced.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

francoisp said:


> I thought this issue had been corrected last year with a software update after several heat pumps had to be replaced.


I think it has - but the point of a recall is to go to extraordinary lengths to make sure the last few people who somehow skipped updating software since then are found and made to install the update.


----------

